# صلاه للمكتئبين وجريحى القلب !!!



## Dona Nabil (4 يناير 2010)

*اأبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي . 
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي . 
لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب . 
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا​*


----------



## tenaaaa (4 يناير 2010)

ربنا يباركك حياتك​


----------



## ق عادل (4 يناير 2010)

شكراا على تعبك الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (4 يناير 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــــــن



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن



شكرا أختنا الكريمه


للصلاه الرائعه 


جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## ارتواء (4 يناير 2010)

هليلويا هليلويا

,,

دونا شكراً لكِ حقيقاً صلاه رائعه اتت في وقتها 

ربنا ينورك كما نورتنا بهذهِ الكلمات 

محبتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

اميــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2010)

*إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك.. 

يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو يسمع بُكائك !!*

*إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك .. و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. *

*و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه وفرحه و سلامه ! إنه صوت إله .. أب ..*

*قال عنه أوغسطينوس .. النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة الحزينة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ *

*صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً ! *

*لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. *
*------------*
*صلاة جميلة وعميقة دونا
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2010)

آمين
أشكرك أستاذتى دونا
ربنا يستجيب لصلواتنا دايمآ
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> ربنا يباركك حياتك​



*ميرررسى يا تينا
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكراا على تعبك الرب يباركك



*ويباركك اخى 
شكرا على المشاركه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اشكرك استاذى على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> هليلويا هليلويا
> 
> ,,
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى لذوقك يا ارتواء
صلواتك من اجلى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا دونا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك..
> 
> يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو يسمع بُكائك !!*
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى العزيز جرجس على مرورك ومشاركتك المميزه
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> آمين
> أشكرك أستاذتى دونا
> ربنا يستجيب لصلواتنا دايمآ
> ​



*امين يا رب استمع واستجب
الف شكر على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة يا دونا

سلام المسيح معك



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


----------



## youhnna (3 يونيو 2010)

*اميييييييييين

شكراااااا للصلاة الرائعة


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييييين
> 
> شكراااااا للصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ...








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يونيو 2010)

> أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا


 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
محبتي​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

شكراااً على الصلاة حبيبتي الغالية 
اجت بوقتها
ربنا يبعد الكائبة والحزن عن الجميع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (17 يونيو 2010)

امين ميرسى يا دونا ع الصلاة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2010)

انت معا دائما لااننا لانستطيع ان نبعد عنك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> شكرا للصلاة الطيبة
> محبتي​



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2010)

اني بل قال:


> شكراااً على الصلاة حبيبتي الغالية
> اجت بوقتها
> ربنا يبعد الكائبة والحزن عن الجميع
> ربنا يباركك



*امين يا رب ويفرح قلبك يا انى بل :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2010)

nemo قال:


> امين ميرسى يا دونا ع الصلاة ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى نيموووووو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انت معا دائما لااننا لانستطيع ان نبعد عنك



*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## first (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه الصلاة ولكني صليت كثيرا كثيرا وترجيت الرب يسوع في ثقة وايمان  ان ينجح طريق ابني في امتحاناته  وهو ابن الرب وشاطر في المدرسة وصليت حتى لا ادخل في تجربة ولا ادخل في مرارت القلب اذا فشل ولكن مشيئة الرب اردت ان عدم نجاحه بالرغم من الوعود التي نلتها من الرب..... ماذا افعل لكي يرفع عني الرب كل مرارت قلبي.....


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*هلليلويا...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## العراقيه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*امين *
*شكرا  على الصلاة الجميله ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

first قال:


> شكرا على هذه الصلاة ولكني صليت كثيرا كثيرا وترجيت الرب يسوع في ثقة وايمان  ان ينجح طريق ابني في امتحاناته  وهو ابن الرب وشاطر في المدرسة وصليت حتى لا ادخل في تجربة ولا ادخل في مرارت القلب اذا فشل ولكن مشيئة الرب اردت ان عدم نجاحه بالرغم من الوعود التي نلتها من الرب..... ماذا افعل لكي يرفع عني الرب كل مرارت قلبي.....



*للرب دائما حكمه نعرفها فى وقتها 
قد يكون درس موجه لابنك ليغير من نفسه ويكون اكثر اهتماماً بستقبله 
 اهم شىء انك تصلى اكتر واكتر وربنا يقدم مشيئته فى حياة ابنك وكل اسرتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا...*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*



*اشكرك اخى الغالى
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*



*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *امين *
> *شكرا  على الصلاة الجميله ربنا يباركك*​



*ميرررسى حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2010)

> أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..


_امين_
_يارب قوينا واسندنا لاننا ليس لنا رجاء او سنيد الا انت_
_جميلة يا دونا صلاتك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_ملك الملوك يعطيكى القوة_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _امين_
> _يارب قوينا واسندنا لاننا ليس لنا رجاء او سنيد الا انت_
> _جميلة يا دونا صلاتك_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _ملك الملوك يعطيكى القوة_​


*امين يا رب اسمع منا واستجب
نورت يا تونى
ربنا معاك*


----------

